# Turbo Question on my 91 Skyline GT-R



## GDZi11A (Sep 26, 2017)

Just had some -5’s fitted. EV14 1000cc, proper dumps, Audi R8 coils, Haltech elite 2500 with wideband and flex fuel sensor, walbro 450 and new lines from pump to engine 4” Boost activated cutout and Mines Downpipe . Tuned on e85 making 490whp. Having a issue with turbos tapering off. Can hit 24psi but falls to 21psi second after and my wastegate duty cycle is maxed out. Tuner said I have a restriction somewhere. I have factory rubber pipe to turbos but KN filters.

what’s the max boost for the turbos. What is causing the boost to fall off. Clearly it’s not a exhaust restriction so what am I missing. Would think these turbos should be able to hold 24 psi till 8K


----------



## GDZi11A (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## GDZi11A (Sep 26, 2017)

What the tuner said- Boost controller maxed out. That was 24.5psi tapering off immediately to 21.5psi . It basically would just spike to 24.5 then fall over. E-60 as we are on winter blend.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Are the rubber intake pipes closing up under suction ?


----------

